# Battles Israel & others?



## Artfuldodger (May 19, 2016)

I've noticed that a lot of the Bible stories are concerning battles. War is a big part of the bible. Even David defeating Goliath. 

We read of Israel and God offering protection from their enemies. Sometimes they won and sometimes they didn't.

The taking of Jericho was an important battle. Maybe not much of a battle in respect to God causing the walls to fall. I can also see predestination more than free will in these battles.

Perhaps the battles are mirrors or types of future events.

Could Goliath represent sin or Satan?

God was always recruiting people to lead into battle. It appears "battles" were an important part of God's plan for some reason.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 19, 2016)

In the account of Gideon, God kept reducing the number of his soldiers. Maybe to show that with God, one doesn't need as many soldiers to overcome obstacles.

One can read the passages about these battles, see who the enemy is, the results, and how much control God had in their outcome. It's like God is the Commander in Chief!

Genesis 14:20
"And praise be to God Most High, who delivered your enemies into your hand." Then Abram gave him a tenth of everything.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 19, 2016)

In the scriptural timeline, the battles aren't as important or not as many mentioned in the New Testament as in the Old.

The Old Testament reads like a Military account of Israel's war history.


----------

